# [filler post] painted galaxy nexus housings



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Let me just start this off by saying ive become a bit of a master at painting the housings. painting them is easy, making them last and finding the right combinations of pains, what to sand, how much, what type of clear-coat ect has not been. Thus far ive striped down and painted my 3 housings and battery covers 8 times.

so anyways, what this post is about. I considered the idea of proving this service to folks. MAYBE! Im not committing to anything right now so please. if I decide its just not worth it.. in a week dont be like that Fer Zathus! but if I do commit, then its 100% and I do quality work!

let me explain and be perfect clear what you would be in for if in fact this is something you would want. First, time line.. when you would get your housing. my estimit would be in the range of 3 weeks to a month after you placed your order. ATM the best price I can find that isnt some ebay "what the hell am i really buying" deal is cnn.co. I think they ship it from hongkong and they are 30 bucks a pop. comes with a battery cover, the housing, the 2 buttons (power and volume) and the pogo pins. they took around 6 days to get mine to my door. might have been longer on the second one i ordered.

second, i have to take it apart. get it nice and sanded and smooth, tape it off, then go to work on the painting and clear-coating process.. to be done right and make sure everything is set correctly this takes around a week. longer if I feel that i didn't do a good enough job and start over. then of corse there's the time it takes to get to your door.. Im in so cal so i guess that would depend on where your at and what type of shipping you want.

so there's your time line..

price.. I figure with the cost of the unit it self, plus the stuff I need, and my time.. I came up with the price of around 70 bucks. I already contacted cnn.co to see if I could work out some kind of bulk discount but thats tbd.. if I do end up doing this, and I feel thats is enough demand to make it worth while and they do give me a bulk discount then I would of course adjust the price accordingly.

there would be more details to work out, but right now im just trying to get an idea of how many would want this. if the demand isnt there, then ya.. why bother lol.

oh, also do note.. I have come up with a very good system in doing this,.. however,, your shell would be chip and scratch RESISTANT.. not proof,,, it will chip, scratch and look like shit if your hard on your phone. cuz if your the type of person that tosses your phone in your pocket with your car keys then goes for a run,. this might not be for you!=P

anyways, if your interested just reply to this tread of shoot me a PM so i can kind of get an idea of what i would be in for.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Maguro, Toro, Toro+, or all of the above?

If the process can be perfected (or close to it), I'd be in for a white Toro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Toro as well.
And I'd be in for sure.


----------



## thehotboy (Apr 28, 2012)

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Maguro, Toro, Toro+, or all of the above?
> 
> If the process can be perfected (or close to it), I'd be in for a white Toro.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


all of the above.for the next few days I'm going to be putting my phone through the ringer. To truly test its durability.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

zathus said:


> all of the above.for the next few days I'm going to be putting my phone through the ringer. To truly test its durability.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Cool. Get some R&D in.. I'm pretty rough on my devices.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alix8821 (Jan 12, 2012)

this topic dead?? ... Cause my Stock housing is beat up and Im DYING to get a new one, white or even black...


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

What kins of paint are you using. I used a so so glen stage paint with 2 coats so far I've had no scratches I do not keep it in a case. I had some debris on the battery cover but I haven't redone it yet. I applied an adhesion promoter then paint. So far if its not beaten on so bad it should hold up nice.

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

kameleongt said:


> What kins of paint are you using. I used a so so glen stage paint with 2 coats so far I've had no scratches I do not keep it in a case. I had some debris on the battery cover but I haven't redone it yet. I applied an adhesion promoter then paint. So far if its not beaten on so bad it should hold up nice.
> 
> Sent from my Gnex


omfg that's so bad ass it hurts! I would kill for a red gnex


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> omfg that's so bad ass it hurts! I would kill for a red gnex


Its awesome with your theme. Thanks!!










Sent from my Gnex


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

kameleongt said:


> Its awesome with your theme. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice job! and yes, this idea is dead.. I know the work i do is good.. but it wont be as good as the stock case.. no matter what its paint. paint chips, ok so you might get a few months. but odds are its going to chip, I couldnt charge someone 70 bucks for something that might only last a few months before needing to be redone.

I used Fusion paint and clear coat. Its held up for almost a month now but it does get dirty! the red one looks sick!


----------

